# The Whole Beast: Nose to Tail Eating



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

We've seen, over the past decade, celebrity chefs and television food personas bring the food of the streets and the lower classes around the world

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

